# Outdoor TVs?



## dfd (Aug 29, 2008)

I am looking for an outdoor HD TV.

Very few products appear in my searches and I'd like to know if people here have experience with the products and companies.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

dfd said:


> I am looking for an outdoor HD TV.
> 
> Very few products appear in my searches and I'd like to know if people here have experience with the products and companies.
> 
> ...


any tv you be you have to take it outside to put it in your car


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Few TVs are viewable in bright sunlight, so they generally need some type of enclosure to be usable during the day, which more-or-less precludes the manufacturers from making TVs intended to be used outside without any enclosure/modification.

I've seen a few smaller models used in gas stations and similar places, but anything larger gets put in a custom-made enclosure with a glass or plexiglass front. Some accomidation needs to be made for cooling as well.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

You might be thinking about something like this:
http://www.sunbritetv.com/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Googling one of the models in larryk's link lead me here:

http://www.outdoor-tvs.com/


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

There have been a few episodes on DIY that used outdoor TV's. You might want to check their website and see what they say. I think Yard Crashers and another show have both installed outdoor HDTV TV's. It's possible that they may have the shows posted on their website www.diynetwork.com


----------



## dfd (Aug 29, 2008)

harsh said:


> Googling one of the models in larryk's link lead me here:
> 
> http://www.outdoor-tvs.com/


Thanks.

I found the sunbrites and then there is GlobalOutdoorConcepts.com.

The Global guys wrap a Vizio up in a weatherproof skin the sunbrites don't do 1080 until you get rather large.

I was curious if anybody here has actually seen one in use.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't have one myself but the sports bar that I go to for happy hour has several in their outdoor patio. They are regular Samsung and Vizio LCD TVs. They are located so the sun don't shine directly on them and water is not a problem. They can be viewed fine in the late afternoon 4:30 and on. I sometimes go for lunch and also no problem with viewing the screen as long as the sun is not shinning directly on them.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.luxoutdoor.com/products.html

This is what I have on my patio for over a year a now. Looks brand new like the day I bought it.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's another...

http://www.panteltv.com/


----------



## dfd (Aug 29, 2008)

DBSNewbie said:


> Here's another...
> 
> http://www.panteltv.com/


Thanks, that may be the winner as there is a local dealer near me.

The DIY stuff wouldn't really cut in here in MA where I've seen the thermometer read -14.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is another site to check out.

http://outdoorhdtv.com/index.html


----------

